# String for this bow???



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Friend is looking for a string for this bow. Any ideas?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go to any bow shop. Let them measure and order one.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, thank you


----------

